# 'Good Hand'



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Found this short from a while back, but it needed some work before I could post it, any Constructive critism or comments would be welcome. 

I might continue this one if theres interest although my main goal is to write something new as my style and writing has come on a bit since this piece. This is one I always liked when I read it again in the past though.



*'Good Hand'*

The hiss of aching hydrolics echoed across the loading bay as the small sleek fighter craft touched down in the darkened gloom of sub tier twenty three alpha five. No landing lights functioned inside the bay only a few red warning lights, and externally it appeared as no more than a crack in the vast wall of spire that was Hive Vasious. The pad had been abandoned long ago when tech priests had advised that the bay itself was unstable and sealed it away from the rest of the hive. Over the years even its exsistance within the core records of Vasious had long since been misplaced and five hundred years had passed since the seals had sealed the main tier doors. The landing pad was lost, only to be found in untouched back up files and the whole tier twenty three section hadn't appeared on hab maps for over one hundred years. To the general populace of the Hive, or at least those who followed the Governors word without question the tier did not exsist.

That was the way Strause liked it. The mercenary stood in silence as the fighter powered down, a stentch of unworldy fuel and ozone as steam hissed from the landing gear. Strause was nearly forty, he had seen plenty of action across the Delphi sector and held a dozen scars across his body to show for it. However even he found himself raising a eyebrow at the vessel before him, it was nothing based in Imperial design and could barely imagine his ally sending an alien. It looked like a sleek black fish that might swim through the stars, although he couldn't help but note the four heavy cannons built into the nose of the vessel. Lifting his smoking pipe with his mauled right hand he took a long puff and watched as the canopy cracked open. A loud hiss of air annoyed his ears as it slid back but he didn't react as its black glass enhanced by a microadamantium mesh pulled up to reveal a figure within. He glanced at his hand as he waited, two fingers where missing, something he had never 'repaired' through bionics as he did not trust the technology. 'You sold your soul to the corpse god if you took a gift like that' he remembered Jhael saying years ago, it had stuck with him for too long, much like the wounds. It had earned him the name 'good hand' and given his draw speed was pretty much unmatched across the sector he took it with good grace. 

A lithe masked female figure stepped out from within the cockpit of the vessel, the armour was Eldar for certain, Jhael had worn something similar the few times Strause had fought alongside the old Eldar Trader. He frowned as the figure looked toward him, it was hard to see her through the steam and smoke rising from the pad but he was surprised that 'he' would have sent a woman, but then perhaps he shouldn't have been. Marlock was well regarded a a ladies man of all races, why should an Eldar be immune to his 'skill's he pondered. He coughed with amusement as she slinked towards him, almost cat like across the pad through the clouds of smoke that lingered in the air. Unable to see her face he did note the skin tight metallic black bodysuit had other markings that he didn't recognise as Eldar, he also noted two weapons upon her belt. One a shuriken based weapon made him slightly nervous as he's seen the kind of mess those things made of flesh. The other he didn't recognise but it seemed to be made out of crystal, his hackles raised he suddenly did not feel as secure in the meeting as he had and took a step backwards.

As she passed through a final gasp of steam he could finally see her facemask and his heart leapt into his throat. The mask, a dark mask like a demon, it was spialling in the air around her head almost as if it was trying to pull away from her flesh. A deep laugh echoed about his head and he staggered back a half step, then he saw her right hand move up to her left wrist and she pressed a small ruby like jewel on the armour. A flash of dark light plunged her entire form into shadow, she had become a blur. It was a bloody set up, in a heartbeat he was drawing his gun, pointing at her and pulling the trigger.

"Not in this lifetime witch!"

It suddenly occured to him that she had moved when he had gone for the gun, a flash of something metal had flown upwards through the air. He screamed out in shock and fear as he watched his entire hand, pistol still gripped tight within it falling from his wrist before bouncing upon the floor. He barely noticed her second movement as he stared at the stump of his 'good hand' in shock, gulping in fear as the blade struck his neck.

She stood over the headless Human, her form still shimmering a long beautifully crafted black bladed weapon in her hand. Lifting her arm again she touched the ruby and her form solidified, even the helm shadow effect now remained still.

"Stupid Monkeigh" she muttered her voice musical but grasping at the Human tongue like a coiled viper. Then with a hiss she turned to leave.

The pad exploded. Her ship span backwards ablaze screaming like a wounded beast, the front end torn off by the explosion and it disappeared over the side of the loading bay with a groan of metal scrapping against metal. Thick black smoke rolled out of the tier, but above no one even noticed it against the hundreds of vents across the hives surface as they went about their daily buisness. 

Stunned and lying in a pool of blood the girl gasped for air trying to figure out where the booby trap had been. With a soft yet haggered moan she tried to lift herself up but her lower spine was broken, from the pain she knew her legs where gone or smashed beyond repair and one lung was punctured. Unclipping the beast like helm she let it slid off, her pale yet bloodied features looking up at the twisted metal that moments before had been an intact ceiling. Boots walking along the metal grate below her rang out, someone was approaching and as she strained to look something metal clicked along the grate next to her. Looking at it she could see a detonation pad, and she managed to turn her head to see a heavily set man under a hooded cloak moving towards her. She tried to reach one of her weapons, but nothing had survived the impact as the explosion had slammed into her lower body, all she could do was watch as he approached. The figure stepped up onto the platform beside her and lifted up a combination Bolter with grenade launcher attachment letting it rest upon his thigh as he stopped before her.
She glared at him as he lifted back his hood, and then her brow furrowed at the sight of Strause. He smiled and glanced over at the decapitated body that was now badly burned lying a few feet from them.

"Not me darling, but then I suppose to you people we all look alike"

His voice was full of arrogance, he had known it was a trap, she had not shown the worm the respect he probably deserved, letting her anger grow she reached for her vortex grenade she could see it out of the corner of her eye, if it was still active then maybe. He lifted the bolter quickly and aimed it at her head.

"No I don't think so love, lets end it here shall we" he said with a wink as his finger pulled the trigger.

"I will not be the last!" she said sternly as the Bolter fired.

Strause looked at the red mess that had been her head and frowned as he stepped away. 

"No I expect you won't be"

Lifting his hand he activated a vox as he glanced around the carnage.

"Sol, It looks like I was right, again. Get the Veiled Regret preped for take off, we need to go visit our dear friend Marlock."

The vox crackled with static and Strause wondered if Sol had fallen asleep at the helm again, he sighed and clicked the Vox again, if he got back to the ship to see him alseep he was going to toss Sol out the airlock.

"Sol!"

The static crackled loudly again, but this time a whine caused him to wince as Sol's voice echoed out of the headpiece.

"Thank the Emperor Strause, I've been trying to get you on mic for an hour, think we've got some interferance out there, but anyway Marlock is dead boss, as is Dario Charoc and Broke Naelor."

Strause paused as he let the info roll about in his head, trying to take in that someone had just wiped out three of the main underhive traders in Vasious, and almost got him as well. He cursed under his breath, Jhael had been right, don't let your feet get too comfy upon a world, it would always come back to haunt you. He activated the vox again.

"Change of plan, I need mouse and Kern to meet me at Betchers Bar in twenty minutes."

"Aye boss, not sure If I agree with sending mouse though." 

"Just do it Sol, this isn't a debate!"

"Okay, I'll alert them straight after this comm."

"Oh and Sol, you make sure the Regret is ready to burn out of here, I got a odd feeling this is gonna get worse before it gets better."

Letting the vox flick off before Sol could respond he quickly moved back out of the loading bay, his ears alert as he headed back into the servo tubes to reach the underhive. This changed things, it also meant that a new dangerous faction had entered the fray, life was about to get interesting in Vasious Hive and Strause was all out of body doubles.



Thanks to anyone who takes the time to read it.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

That's really damn good man. I can't wait for the continuation.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Cheers, I'll certainly be doing more to it soon, and thanks for reading it.

Before I can get to though I'm doing another short atm which hopefully I'll post this week, and I'm also working with my wife on a fan comic. She's wanted to test her art for a while now, so I'm writing the story for her to draw, its going to be GW themed, shes just making the final call this weekend from the various ideas I came up with.

But aye, will try and get the next part of 'Good Hand' up asap.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice, has me wondering whats going to happen next, sign of a good read. In some places i found it a little jumbled or "fragmented" as word word say.
Well i got news for you Word; "fragmented" is fragmented!
but yeah all in all nice.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye to be fair I re-read last night night after I saw Leeharvey had posted and cringed, expect it to be cleaned up on the sly at some point.  

Probably just before I post the second piece. Oh and thanks for reading and giving me a comment on it, its all taken on board. :biggrin:


----------



## Gambit14 (Aug 30, 2008)

well done, i found it entertaining


----------

